
Outlaw Universities – Discrimination in Academia - hirundo
https://fakenous.net/?p=1195
======
deogeo
State funded schools are requiring new hires to be ideologically right-
thinking. How is this not directly equivalent to the "Have you ever been a
member of the Communist Party" question? And how is this getting so little
attention? If Trump required school hires to submit a statement on their
patriotism and how they helped make America great and secure, the media would
have a stroke.

